# New Necrons around the corner?



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Surfing the web and came across this little bit of information on Warseer.



shandy @ Warseer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nipped in to Hobbycraft in Nottingham at the weekend and saw that the Necron Codex (all copies) had been reduced to clear along with the old WFB rulebook.
> 
> This may mean Necron's are out sooner rather than later as only time I have seen them due a clearence on GW stuff is when it is due to get replaced.


Obviously there could be other reasons for reducing the price of the book, like it's not selling very well, but it could mean a new codex is going to arrive sooner than we all thought.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Necron codex has been cheaper than the newer codices for ages, nothing odd there. New Necrons are looming though, probably some time next year.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, necrons codex is only £12, I still think that possibly the Grey Knights and SOB are first, since their codexes have been pulled. But I wouldn't be surprised if they get an update next year. 

They seem to be updating all the 3rd/2nd ed codexes before the 4th ed (not including SM)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Seems odd toreduce Necrons when reportedly, Dark Eldar are meant to be next, and their full range of stuff is still availible full price.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting, hopefully it does mean they're closer to release than expected as I'm looking forward to Crons more the the DE.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The codex price has not been reduced. They have just remained cheaper.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ahh.. just re-read and paid attention this time... It was being sold through Hobbycraft.... in other words, an independant retailer. Its no wonder they'd reduce it if it wasn't selling.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Just as an addition to this, I was in Hobbycraft in Cardiff and the Necron battleforce has been reduced to £35 from the usual £50.


----------



## Deux (Apr 24, 2009)

darklove said:


> New Necrons are looming though, probably some time next year.


I remember reading this sentence last year... I want new Necrons!!! ;_;


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to double check this on saturday, 
But i'm sure i remember one of the guys in my local GW saying that the Cron update is going to be in November. :scratchhead:

I'll let you know what happens k:

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If I was going to start a new army it'd be necrons, just for the fact that you can paint a whole lot fairly quickly. I'd like to see a new dex soon.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I both anticipate and dread the update. It'll mean the Necrons finally get better at fighting, hopefully the stupid Phase Out will be omitted, and new models. Of course, they'll also make sure to gouge as much money out of us as possible through "gameplay changes" .

Provided it ever happens, of course. You figure an army of undead robots would have been far more popular than this, but I guess not =/


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Provided it ever happens, of course. You figure an army of undead robots would have been far more popular than this, but I guess not =/


They probably would be more popular if they had more than one troop choice, and their elite units weren't metaphorically and anatomically castrated.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

something is happening but I don't think we're talking near future here, I imagine the best scenario will be about a year away


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like more troop and HQ variety in cron lists. Maybe some sort of alpha tomb spyder as a new HQ and scarabs in troops. When the 2 are taken then the scarabs ignore the swarm rule and thus can capture objectives. Would be more characterful.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Deux said:


> I remember reading this sentence last year... I want new Necrons!!! ;_;


Last October Jervis told me that the back story was being updated, which is the precursor for a codex update. Once they do that it takes another 12 months to write the codex. A release some time next year is not impossible.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

darklove said:


> Last October Jervis told me that the back story was being updated, which is the precursor for a codex update. Once they do that it takes another 12 months to write the codex. A release some time next year is not impossible.


I would like to see proof of this, everyone says they have talked to someone but there is no Solid Proof of these rumors.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

This is about nechrons, so were playing calvinball right? I say they get an update ...now!

...dam I guess that only works in games. 

In all serriousnes; DE, chrons, INQ (in that order), get a move on GW!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I would like to see proof of this, everyone says they have talked to someone but there is no Solid Proof of these rumors.


I doubt that people are going to take tape recorders in a store just to "chat" with staff. And I doubt they would go on record anyway. There not going to risk their jobs for the sake of gossip.

Well you can either take all of whats written with a pinch of salt and hope for the best or wait until we get "solid proof" from a copy of White Dwarf the month before it comes out.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I would like to see proof of this,


how do you get proof of a conversation you had?


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> how do you get proof of a conversation you had?


Signed anotated notes with a picture of all involved and preferably a tape recording of said conversation with signed documentation of authentisity of the recording.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Most modern mobile phones come with voice recorders. They could be secretly deployed by being left on a nearby table whilst you chat with the staffmember. Never done this personally since the manager at GW Solihull is really obsessive about his job and NEVER lets anything slip.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Most modern mobile phones come with voice recorders. They could be secretly deployed by being left on a nearby table whilst you chat with the staffmember


unless you get permission this can lead to a criminal investigation,
this in turn can lead to some time in a cell with a 7 foot chap called "Nice Cyril",
this can lead to you needing cushions to sit on


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> unless you get permission this can lead to a criminal investigation,
> this in turn can lead to some time in a cell with a 7 foot chap called "Nice Cyril",
> this can lead to you needing cushions to sit on


Umm, no it wont - so crack on!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Laws are different in different areas. Here to record a conversation only one person need be aware that it is being recorded and give permission for it ... usually the one recording. That is for the state that I live in anyway, however, I find it hard to believe that most people that come to a site like this are just going to spout random bullshit. Reason being that if they do happen to get a neat little snippet of info and get to tattle to us, then somebody might call bullshit on them. Most people do not want that so we all keep probing away.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

True I said it for a laugh since I think I am (not yet) sad enough to record conversations.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Umm, no it wont - so crack on!


of course it's more then a slight exaggeration but it is illegal to record conversations without consent and there have been numerous court cases because of it, 
just in case anyone decides to try it


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

On a vain of being told things without proof. I have been told the lineup will be Dark Eldar, Grey knights (inquisition) then 'Crons. As of yet I have no reason to doubt them, but should it turn out to be bullshit, I'll be sure to rally the villagepeople and go on a witch hunt k:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Being a SoB player, I'm in favour of the witch hunt.

That lineup not being bullshit would just make me want to lead one MORE.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Talthewicked said:


> I find it hard to believe that most people that come to a site like this are just going to spout random bullshit. Reason being that if they do happen to get a neat little snippet of info and get to tattle to us, then somebody might call bullshit on them. Most people do not want that so we all keep probing away.


More likely their sources spew bullshit to look cool and 'in the know'. Funnily enough these shit sources usually give definite lineups or dates, "It's gonna be X then Y then Z, starting in early 2011" which turn out to be hopeful speculation. The more reliable ones usually go along the lines of "X Y and Z are in development at the moment, probably see releases in about 6mths time"



darklove said:


> Last October Jervis told me that the back story was being updated, which is the precursor for a codex update.


Oh dear, updated in the way Jervis does updates? Somebody prepare the adamantium retcon enema...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

On a similar topic. How long have nec players been unable to buy heavy destroyers from GW UK website? Cause I can't see any to buy on the site.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I can't wait for Necrons, I hope they include more varied HQ choices rather then either a Lord or a Destroyer Lord. Maybe a bit more heavy support. New units or make the old units playable, pariahs e.t.c.

I've also _heard_ that they are taking the C'tan out of the 'dex and using them for Apoc only, not sure how I feel about this as they bring you options, although fluff wise it would make more sense, seen as though they are actual gods, not something that can be killed on a battlefield by a mere Space Marine.

I cannot wait though, as soon as they are released I'm going to go crazy and spend ridiculous amounts of money.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

foulacy said:


> I've also _heard_ that they are taking the C'tan out of the 'dex and using them for Apoc only, not sure how I feel about this as they bring you options, although fluff wise it would make more sense, seen as though they are actual gods, not something that can be killed on a battlefield by a mere Space Marine.


I'm writing this off as typical SMurf fanboys trying to spread rumours about things they hate playing against to be cut out, in the hopes GW will listen.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It would actually make sense for them to put C'tan in apoc, they really can't properly express the epic nature of a c'tan in the normal game.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> On a similar topic. How long have nec players been unable to buy heavy destroyers from GW UK website? Cause I can't see any to buy on the site.


Um, yeah you can... they are still up there in the necron heavy support section.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Its all down to shoddy web maintenance at GW. Lots of armies have been getting mixed up on the site.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

from all the evidence that i have seen i would expect the new Cron codex by febuaray next year but maybe earlier now


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

foulacy said:


> I've also _heard_ that they are taking the C'tan out of the 'dex and using them for Apoc only


this is now a three year old rumour, a rumour that started years before GW even began work on the new necron codex, a rumour based on the way the c'tan were used in dawn of war,
on that basis it doesn't sound overly convincing



jaws900 said:


> from all the evidence that i have seen i would expect the new Cron codex by febuaray next year but maybe earlier now


I wish, february? - GK's are almost certainly january so I would expect a few months after jan at best, i'm not convinced they are even the next codex after GK just yet


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Bindi Baji said:


> *this is now a three year old rumour, a rumour that started years before GW even began work on the new necron codex, a rumour based on the way the c'tan were used in dawn of war,
> on that basis it doesn't sound overly convincing*
> 
> 
> ...


Ah right, I don't know whether to be happy or sad about this. Happy I can still use the C'tan in big games, but sad that an actual god on a tabletop game is no where near as strong as it should be.

For example the Nightbringer, actually battled Khaine, the Eldar god, but you don't see him in their codex do you.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khargoth said:


> I'm writing this off as typical SMurf fanboys trying to spread rumours about things they hate playing against to be cut out, in the hopes GW will listen.


Or consider the alternative equivalents in 40K - Khaine (not and avatar), One of the 4 Chaos Gods, and possibly an as yet unknown Tyranid entity.

There's nothing which comes close to rivalling their power when we're dealing with "armies", which are basically 1/10th the size of a strike force, and having a god go up against humans is sheer idiocy, especially with them pretty much dieing in every battle that I've faced them in (even though I might have then gone on to lose), it makes for underwhelming characters.

If they keep the "Avatars of the C'Tan" to Apocalypse, it makes a) more sense, and doesn't short change the Necrons, when they have nothing to scale up to.

Human/Imperium forces etc aren't too bad - they don't need Gods etc - they get more tanks, formations and flyers etc. Orks, get bigger tanks and formations the same, and Tyranids and Daemons just get bigger and bigger.

However, when you've got a God whose balanced for a skirmish game, and then you put it in front of Vortex Grenades and Strength D weapons, it suddenly looks a whole lot more vulnerable - especially as there's nothing to improve on a god.

Eithe way, I'm not that fussed. I don't play Necrons - the C'Tan are horrendous models, so it makes no difference even if I did.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

foulacy said:


> Ah right, I don't know whether to be happy or sad about this. Happy I can still use the C'tan in big games, but sad that an actual god on a tabletop game is no where near as strong as it should be.


It's not impossible of course and it would hardly be a big shock if there were some significant changes to the two currently available C'tan.

However rumours of the new necron codex are at this time as illusive as unicorns searching for the loch ness monster.

Even with the forgeworld necron that will be shown at gamesday uk I doubt we'll get a lot, seeing as it apparently "has nothing at all to do with any necron codex"


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Even with the forgeworld necron that will be shown at gamesday uk I doubt we'll get a lot, seeing as it apparently "has nothing at all to do with any necron codex"


I think they actually said it had nothing to do with a _new_ Necron codex; my bet is it's a jaw-dropper of a C'tan model, possibly even The Dragon or Outsider. I can see FW doing the Void Dragon, draped from head to toe in cables, wires, masses of mechadendrites sprouting from it's spine...

A way to justify the apparant lack of power for what is supposed to be a god is that the C'tan have essentially awoken from the longest hibernation imaginable. The Nightbringer almost starved to death and required outside assistance to arise. The Deciever is described as being the weakest of the remaining C'tan, and is also undoubtedly very hungry. Both are probably trapped in a cycle; they need to consume billions to regain their former strength, but they aren't strong enough to do so. Their Necron servants are also very slowly rising, meaning they don't have the concentrated force to subjugate entire worlds... yet.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> I think they actually said it had nothing to do with a _new_ Necron codex;


yes, sorry you are correct there



Khargoth said:


> my bet is it's a jaw-dropper of a C'tan model


it was stated to be a necron, 
also I very much doubt that it would be a new c'tan, 
if there were going to be a new c'tan I can't see it being released before the codex and I would find it hard to imagine that forgeworld would be doing the model.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> it was stated to be a necron,
> also I very much doubt that it would be a new c'tan,
> if there were going to be a new c'tan I can't see it being released before the codex and I would find it hard to imagine that forgeworld would be doing the model.


Nonetheless, imagine Forge World doing an upscaled and more detailed C'tan model, in a similar vein to how they did the Chaos Greater Daemons :wild:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Just as an addition to this, I was in Hobbycraft in Cardiff and the Necron battleforce has been reduced to £35 from the usual £50.


Wait there's a hobbycraft in Cardiff? where?

New Crons would be epic, hope its sooner rather than later, they deserve an update


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Khargoth said:


> Nonetheless, imagine Forge World doing an upscaled and more detailed C'tan model, in a similar vein to how they did the Chaos Greater Daemons :wild:


Or as detailed as the FW Avatar, but bigger.

On top of that, I heard a rumour that FW are releasing a new Necron model? Anyone confirm this?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> ]Even with the forgeworld necron that will be shown at gamesday uk I doubt we'll get a lot, seeing as it apparently "has nothing at all to do with any necron codex"


Here for a start. It's been known for a while that FW will have a Necron model for Games Day.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet, any rumours of what it could be? I hope its a super heavy, TOMB STALKER!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

foulacy said:


> Or as detailed as the FW Avatar, but bigger.
> 
> On top of that, I heard a rumour that FW are releasing a new Necron model? Anyone confirm this?


Um yeah, that's exactly what we were talking about; I can imagine one of the FW sculptors doing a C'tan as a pet project.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I doubt it would be a tomb stalker. The fact that it has NOTHING to do with the new codex means that I think that it is a current codex necrons unit entry but done better.


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

i thought DE were next??


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Crux terminus said:


> i thought DE were next??


Naaa, DE are way off. DH and SoB are probably next, then something from the fantasy setting and, after that, maybe Necrons.


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

darklove said:


> Naaa, DE are way off. DH and SoB are probably next, then something from the fantasy setting and, after that, maybe Necrons.


thats kind of crap. the forces of good have too much *new* stuff. plus DE NEED a new codex imo.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You will know come UK gamesday.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

When is next gamesday (UK)


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

yea i guess..just have to wait another million years till we get some new DE


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

foulacy said:


> When is next gamesday (UK)


26th of september


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Crux terminus said:


> thats kind of crap. the forces of good have too much *new* stuff. plus DE NEED a new codex imo.


Too much needs to be done for them, so it is still a way off. Eldar are more likely to get a codex than DE.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Eldar are more likely?!?!?!?! Wow are DE that low on the totem pole.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

the 40k schedule is as follows

1) DE -november
2) GK -jan (ish)
3) Something else
4) Some other army
5) Something that probably isnt squats


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> the 40k schedule is as follows
> 
> 1) DE -november
> 2) GK -jan (ish)
> ...


LOL sorry dude but sadly it is the following in the next year or two release wise are.

Grey Knights
Sisters OR Necrons
Dark Eldar
New High Elf Models.


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

prays......please let it be DE first


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Crux terminus said:


> prays......please let it be DE first


Sadly i can say not a chance Unless they break a mold......:crazy:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You know this how, oh wise one?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> You know this how, oh wise one?


Common logic along with some sources i can't mention


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I hate it when people say common sense( in this case common logic), common sense is neither common nor does it always make actual sense. Untill I get a source, I declare this to be utter horse shit.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Especially considering that the best, most consistently accurate rumor sources from this and other sites all have Dark Eldar being next in the October time frame with GK following in the beginning of '11.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> common sense is neither common nor does it always make actual sense. Untill I get a source, I declare this to be utter horse shit.


I'm putting that in my pocket. I hate when people say something, then bust out the "it's common sense!" line, even if what they just said doesn't make a shit-pound of sense. :ireful2:

Oh, and from what I've been reading in the interwebs, Grey Knights are the words on everyone's lips as far as new releases are concerned. Not Sisters, not Inquisition...just Grey Knights, unfortuneately.

I hope the word is wrong.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Consult the entrails as described in the Mallus Daemonica, and question the Daemons of Tchar...



That, or wait a few months...


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

There are two other threads here on Heresy devoted to the Grey Knights release, and Dark Eldar, links:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65065
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65901&highlight=release

And both of them are saying DE in November, Grey Knights either Jan/Mar, and then various other armies after that, including Necrons.


So, while I too eagerly await an updated Necron codex, I believe we have several months to wait.

CS.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

As far as I am aware, everything for this year has already been announced, or will be announced within the next month. You never know for certain until GW announce something.


----------

